# list of shrimp-safe fish?



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

What types of fish don't eat shrimps? I am interested in redoing my aquarium, and I thought it would be nice to add new fauna. Also, how much do you feed the shrimps daily?

Thanks...

-Jeff


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

1) Otocinclus affinis
2) Endlers liverbearer
3) Cories Catfish

You could keep other fish in your shrimp tank, provided that it is heavily planted with lots of hiding places. But you'll lose a few in the process. So it's always good to have a large colony of shrimp before you take the risks with other fish.

Feeding: depends on how heavily planted it is, but generally every other day is good. 

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In my heavily planted shrimp tank I use to keep a dwarf Platy, Whiteclouds, Cories and Endlers. 

I usually feed my shrimp tank twice a week, plus the left overs they get from feeding the frog.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Fromthe fish mentioned below I have experience with these:

1) Otocinclus affinis - Shrimp safe
2) Endlers liverbearer - Not so shrimp safe
3) Cories Catfish - Shrimp safe

The endlers, even the young ones will eat your shrimp if they have the chance. I recomment good hiding places for the shrimp.

CHeers,
Pedro


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for you response. I'm interested in setting up a 10 gallon tank. Would 10 cherry shrimps be considered too much? Does anyone here have any shrimp-only tank?

Thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

That is fine...I do keep shrimp only tanks...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I used to say that there are few fish species that do not eat baby shrimp but I've seen something crazy the other day that made me change my mind. Anyway, the other day I saw a 5 day old Endler hunting and killing a baby shrimp. He first would attack it a few times until the shrimp was no longer able to move...the Endler the proceeded to swim with the shrimp in it's mouth because it's didn't want to fit. Since my Endlers are always having babies, I decided to stick a few in the shrimp tank and take them out once they start to grow. It's definitely a bad idea so the only fish that I would reccomend at this point would be some small corys and ottos.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

I've not seen my Zebra Danios or my Harlequin Rasboras bother the shrimp (cherries) ever. They pretty much leave them alone.

I suppose German Blue Rams are out of the question though, huh  ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't put it past those rasboras. I saw a _T. espei_ (lamb chop - very closely related) devour a good sized cherry one time. The good thing is that the shrimp breed fast enough that one or two missing here and there aren't noticed so much.


----------



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

*list of shrimp safe fish*

add one more to your list,bn plecos. i've watched them eat nose to nose with no problems. regards,cornhusker


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi i have not seen my SAE'S even touch my red cherries. They seem to be ok with shrimp.


----------



## ducker (Mar 30, 2006)

so is it up in the air with endlers? or a definite "NO!" ?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

ducker said:


> so is it up in the air with endlers? or a definite "NO!" ?


I would definitely say "NO WAY." Read my previous post to see why.


----------



## yrself (May 3, 2017)

before i did my research about what kind of fish to put with shrimp, i mistakenly put my shrimp in with 4 cory catfish, 4 neon tetras and 2 guppies. one of my shrimp was eaten by one of the fish, (we don't know which yet exactly)
so i wouldn't recommend putting shrimp with any of them :sad:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

yrself most likely the guppy.
Neons don't eat shrimp.
neither do corys since corys are in all my shrimp tank. may accidentally suck a baby in its mouth but I don't count that intentionally. 
Also dwarf powdered blue grouami's are ok imo with shrimp. Other gourami's idk much.
my CPD's haven't touched any of my shrimp either.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have cpd, emerald rasbora, ember tetra, cory cats and ottos with mine.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I keep Neocardinia with my guppies in at least 6 tanks. I kept BDS (Blue Dream Shrimp) with 20 male guppies in one 20 gal tank and the shrimp reproduced like crazy. I must have sold 60 BDS out of this tank a couple months ago. After the sale, I kept fish out of this tank for 2 months to let the population recover. BDS females pumped out more babies, which would be the most vulnerable to guppies. Because population recovered and I have plenty of juvenile BDS, I recently put male guppies back into the tank.

Big female guppies may be more predatory. I saw one female with a small adult RCS lodged in her mouth, but the female was unable to eject the sperm for two days. Unfortunately, the guppy died.

In summary, I have been absolutely delighted with keeping guppies and shrimp together. Attached is picture of my guppies and RCS in a 20 gal long. The shrimp are hard to see, but the tank was full of them. I sold about 40-50 RCS out of this tank after taking the picture. The guppies keep the shrimp population under control. Shrimp can overrun a tank just as much as guppies!


----------

